# Press Release: Pioneer debuts four new consumer headphones



## Bansaku

*Press Release*
  
The music and sounds played in today's popular nightclubs create excitement and fun for patrons. Pioneer Electronics (USA) Inc. has incorporated those emotions into developing its new line of "Superior Club Sound" headphones. The SE-MX7 and SE-MX9 on-ear headphones and SE-CX8 and SE-CX9 in-ear headphones not only focus on producing the snappy midrange and low bass response encountered in nightclubs, but also offers great sound quality, maximum comfort, and fashionable modern designs.

The on-ear MX models incorporate a variety of features including large drivers and advanced bass level control, while the in-ear CX models include a new technology called "Bass Exciter" that enhances the music listening experience.


 



"Our goal is to capitalize on our experience when listening to music on the new line of Superior Club Sound headphones," said James Krodel, senior vice president, for the Home Electronics Division of Pioneer Electronics (USA) Inc. "We've tuned each model to bring that feeling of being in a nightclub, where you can feel the bass and hear the details of the music as if you were there."

*MX Series On-Ear Headphones*

*SE-MX9*
Based heavily on Pioneer's highly renowned HDJ-2000 DJ headphones, the flagship on-ear SE-MX9 model is equipped with the same 50 mm drivers for increased bass response. Its larger drivers put emphasis on producing the lower octaves (20Hz-160Hz) in music for increased low frequency impact, enabling Pioneer to tune the headphones with a club-like response.

The audio quality of the SE-MX9 headphones is equally matched with a modern, yet elegant cosmetic design, offered in three attractive colors: Bright Silver, Indigo Black, and Bright Copper. The model utilizes a full length urethane head pad and ear pads, both wrapped in synthetic "protein leather" providing exceptional comfort and fit. The model includes a 1.2m tangle-free and a detachable D-shaped cord with a built-in microphone and a remote control for tracking up/down and answering incoming calls. 

With the SE-MX9, Pioneer includes a carrying pouch, a second 2m cable for home use, in-flight adapter, and a 6.3 mm full size jack adapter.

*SE-MX7*
The SE-MX7 headphones take a different approach to producing increased bass response and snappy midrange with the use of dual 40 mm drivers in each ear piece. The drivers work in sync to improve bass response at lower frequencies and provide the hard hitting bass found in club audio environments. For additional bass enhancements, the SE-MX7 includes an Advanced Bass Level Control built directly onto the ear cups. With a touch and rotation of the outer housing, users can quickly dial in their preferred level of bass output which can be increased to as much as eight decibels (8dB).

For aesthetics, the SE-MX7 features a molded headband design that flares toward the ear cups. Available in matte colors of white, black, blue, and orange, the headbands utilize a durable, high quality rubber-like finish on the outside with a soft urethane head pad, and the ear pads are wrapped in polyurethane-leather on the inside for comfortable long wear. 

The line-up also includes a 2m cable with a built-in microphone, a remote control for tracking up/down and answering incoming calls, and a carrying pouch.

The Pioneer SE-MX9 and SE-MX7 are available in May with suggested retail prices of $299.99 and $199.99 respectively.

*CX Series In-Ear Headphones*

The CX models go beyond the traditional in-ear headphone design with the use of larger casings for the revolutionary Bass Exciter technology found on the back of the earpiece. The Bass Exciter technology incorporated into both the SE-CX9 and SE-CX8 provides a physical enhancement to music listening by generating low frequency vibrations produced by the headphones. Like small pistons, the Bass Exciter 'moves back and forth at the same low frequency rate of the music, causing the body of the headphones to vibrate and giving users a sensation of deeper bass reproduction.

*SE-CX9*

Two Way System - The SE-CX9 incorporates a "hybrid" 2-way driver system to coincide with the newly-developed "Bass Exciter" technology, all encased in an aluminum body. While the Bass Exciter generates low-frequency vibrations for increased sensation of bass output, the two way speakers provide efficient mid- and high-frequency audio reproduction, optimal for listening to different types of music.
Balanced Armature Driver - Utilized in high-end headphones, the model features balanced armature drivers for increased electrical efficiency, resulting in less distortion and better sound quality. Use of the technology produces sharper and clearer sound over a wide bandwidth, especially helpful in producing clear instrumental and vocal sounds.
Detachable Cord - The model includes a 1.2m OFC litz detachable cord with an in-line microphone and a remote control for tracking up/down and answering incoming calls.
Earphone Tips and Accessories - The unit also includes three silicone tips (S/M/L) to accommodate different sizes of ear canals for maximum comfort, fit, and noise isolation. In addition, the model includes a protective carrying case and in-flight adapter.

 *SE-CX8*

Dynamic Driver - The SE-CX8 makes use of large 9.4 mm drivers for efficiently producing a wide frequency spectrum of sound for different types of music listening. The diaphragm of the speaker is made of lightweight CCAW (copper-clad aluminum wire), critical in producing rich bass and clearer mid- and high-frequency response.
Detachable Cable - The model includes a 1.2m OFC litz detachable cord with an in-line microphone and a remote control for tracking up/down and answering incoming calls.
Earphone Tips - The unit also includes three sets of silicone tips (S/M/L) for maximum versatility to suit different size ear canals, provide a comfortable fit, and isolate external noise.

 The Pioneer SE-CX9 and SE-CX8 will be available in May with suggested retail prices of $299.99 and $199.99 respectively.


----------



## thievesarmy

Beats-erriffic!! I usually love Pioneer's products


----------



## kurochin

^ Agreed. Shame about the tacky looks.
 It seems AiAiAi is the only "club-sound" company getting design right (in my book) these days.


----------



## Simon T

I might give the SE-CX9 a try... 
  
 Sometimes I do crave that physical vibration from the drivers on the lows, when I am in the mood of listening to club music and/or albums such as Pure Heroine (Lorde) with strong Bass presence.
  
 Cheers


----------



## viralcow

They don't look much different from the previous line of Pioneer headphones, and looks like they retained the bass control slider on the MX7. Should be interesting, as Pioneer products tend to plunge in price after a year or two.


----------



## Simon T

simon t said:


> I might give the SE-CX9 a try...
> 
> Sometimes I do crave that physical vibration from the drivers on the lows, when I am in the mood of listening to club music and/or albums such as Pure Heroine (Lorde) with strong Bass presence.
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 Just received the SE-CX9, it does deliver as publicized i.e. physical vibration; below, a picture for size comparison versus the Shure SE846 (huge indeed compared to the SE846).  unfortunately, did not have my Sony XBA H3 for size comparison.
  

  
 Having stated the above, the SE-CX9 does not seem to be heavy and they were quite comfy for the size (as of now not sure for longer period of time thou)...
  
 Cheers


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Um, what is with all of the Beats clones all of a sudden???
  





  
 They ALL look tacky to me, minus the finish of the Pioneers. I'll keep my B&W's, thanks. I myself prefer a little bit of class with my headphones, not that "fashion-accessory" tackiness of this particular design.


----------



## czcsfb

Hi Simon, do u think se-cx9 is worth getting? is se-cx9 even close to se846's league? how about comparing to xba h3? i am looking for a pair of hybird iem for portable use with dx50 + adl x1 combo. thank you in advance.


----------



## vantt1

I wouldn't be surprised if the next-gen Beats Pro is going to look very similar to this.
+=
  
 (Sorry for the poor edit)


----------



## GrandNagus50

I found the Pioneer SE-CX9's at a bargain price at NewEgg. Since the price was raised by $120 right after my purchase, I suspect that at $129 the ones I purchased were mispriced by mistake. Kudos to NewEgg for honoring the low price. 
  
 Having used them for a week now, I am amazed that these, and their less expensive companion model, the SE-CX8, have not received more attention and love from the bassheads in Head-Fi. The CX9's pack a real bass power punch, and also include a slight vibration feature via the "bass exciters" engineered into each earpiece. The vibration is not as exuberant as that you get from Skullcandy Crushers (which are fun in their own right, definitely), but it does add some pizzazz to the already-good bass performance of these IEM's. 
  
 The earpieces are very large,, but they sit nicely in the ear and are surprisingly comfortable. I would not use them for working out, but for walking around use they are just fine.
  
 The CX9 is powered by a balanced armature driver. The CX8, which I have not heard, uses a single dynamic driver. That seems to be the fundamental difference between the two models. The reviews I could locate indicated that performance was very close between the two, with the CX9 being perhaps a touch fuller-sounding. But the street price of the CX9's is kind of steep ($249 currently, I believe).  
  
 Anyway, I think the CX9's are lots of fun. They do NOT, of course, deliver a balanced sound. The mids and highs are definitely recessed, though the quality is certainly acceptable. No, these 'phones are about hearing and feeling the bass. So for bassheads, I say, give them a listen!
  
 Nagus


----------

